# Anyone lose a rabbit in Chelsea area of Manhattan? (Resolved - Bun found a new home)



## kirbyultra (Jul 5, 2010)

I posted this on CL hopefully to draw some attention to it. Lots of lost and found type things on CL so, I don't know, maybe a long shot...

This bunny looked to be in above average condition when she was taken to the shelter by a kind passerby. The man said that the bunny was found at 21st Street, in her expensive looking soft carrying case, still fairly cool on a pretty warm summer day in the city. She was sitting in the shade so either someone had the intent to leave her on the side of the road and hoped to be found, or someone lost their rabbit. 

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/pet/1826662364.html


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 5, 2010)

I wonder if someone snatched her, thinking that she was some rich person's expensive bag?


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 5, 2010)

Hah! What a surprise that fool was in for. Poor bunny all the same


----------



## hln917 (Jul 5, 2010)

That poor bunny, good thing Sat was not as hot as today. I'm hoping she was just misplaced and not abandoned. I read from the other post she was recently spayed. I can't imagine someone taking the effort and spending the money to get her spayed only to abandon her, but then again................Perhaps someone did think it was an expensive toy dog and decided to kidnap the little thing. 

Helen, since you have alot of NYC friends, can you suggestthey copy your FB post onto their page? Maybe someone will recognize the rabbit/owner. I'll check the NJ side and see if anyone is looking for her.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Helen :hug:


----------



## missyscove (Jul 6, 2010)

If she was recently spayed, maybe calling vets in the area that see rabbits would help?


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh my god Christina that is a phenomenal idea. I am sure our director has relationships with all the bunny vets in the city. I'll ask her if she can make some calls, send some pix out to help ID the bun. Thanks!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 6, 2010)

Carol... still missing her owner(s).


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 6, 2010)

Aww, She is adorable! I would be worried sick if I lost one of my bunnies. Is she staying with you while trying to locate her owner?


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 6, 2010)

Did anyone stick up a notice where the bunny was left? It may be too late now, but if it was an owner that for some reason forgot the bunny, they may have come back to find bunny gone and not a clue where.

Hope she gets her owners back!


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 6, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Did anyone stick up a notice where the bunny was left?


That's a good idea :thumbup


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 6, 2010)

I have no idea if a note was left. By the time I had heard about this bunny it was like 4 people down from who found them. One of the volunteers did email all the vets nearby to ask if they'd seen this bun. CL post has been updated with the pics too. The bun is currently at the shelter. She's cute. I wonder if someone is looking for her


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jul 6, 2010)

i couldnt imagine losing one of my animals...i would be pillaging the streets ,with no sleep,goin nutzo looking for them.......id end up being the crazy bunny bag lady on the corner of 5th st.....wheres my bunny ??wheres my bunny?...seriously this kinda thing would put me over the edge..hehe


----------



## Jaded (Jul 7, 2010)

Maybe she was some kids easter bunny..and they lost her, you could put posters up at your local pet/vet store, hope this helps.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jul 8, 2010)

how do u lose a bunny in a carrier.?...this is quite a weird thing..


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jul 8, 2010)

i gott abe honest with you...i think something happened to the owner...


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm not particularly convinced. Stranger things have happened to bunnies. It's not like a park or something. Nobody loses their bunny on the side of a busy street unless they meant to leave them there sitting in the shade. No luck with the vets yet.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 8, 2010)

Rcently we had someone who had their bun neutered and 3 weeks later returned the bun to us because of pet conflicts. I suppose it's not unheard of. All kinds of reasons, but we on the rescue end only see the result of the bun. Call me cynical but I just don't see it any other way than from the bun's POV, and she's sitting in the shelter


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jul 8, 2010)

god id take her if you guys werent on the other end of the country...i shouldnt be volunteering this considering i just caught another bunny that someone dumped at a park by my house..shes in my bathroom now..and shes as skinny as can be ....poor baby...shes safe now thats all that matters...and so is Carol..this couldve ended up really bad for that poor thing stuck in a carrier....geez.


----------



## JimD (Jul 10, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 12, 2010)

Good news! Carol was adopted to a new home. The adopter took home two rabbits -- I don't remember the story of this adopter but I have a feeling this could be a trio in the making. Carol has a wonderful personality, I guess it made her a natural choice for a partner.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 18, 2010)

Wonderful! :clapping:

Such a cute bunny :inlove:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 18, 2010)

fantastic!!!!


----------

